# Di getto ed anche per tirarsela un po!



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2015)

Non lo so quello che mi succede,ultimamente penso sempre più alla mia età ( 49), di conseguenza alla mia vita, vita che fa stringere i denti al solo pensiero, troppo di troppo in ogni tappa di questa benedetta vita. Ma il pensiero alla fine si sofferma al presente, a quello che credo di essere,( si lo so che Ultimo nel forum in quanto ad ambiguità prende il preme pulizer. Per voi non per le sicurezze che ho io) si sofferma su quella donna che nonostante tutti i miei difetti dice costantemente "ti amo", ( l'altro giorno mentre glielo dicevo io, mi ha rimproverato di dirglielo troppo poco)(incredibile ma vero,un errore che non dovrei fare). Tranquilli se non capite viaggio con il mio essere e solo io posso capire quello che scrivo) ma soprattutto alla fine quello che mi prende l'anima, mi sconvolge inebriandomi, mi fa tremare, urlare di gioia... è quel cucciolo che come gli altri fratelli, mi vede, sorride e corre in veranda venendomi incontro gridando.. papinoo papinooo! E ultimamente sapendo che gli mostro una faccia da pagliaccio, paponee paponeee!


----------

